

Looking to make a strategic multiplayer game - fofmock
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/561498209/insectobot-tactics-a-multiplayer-strategy-game

======
fofmock
I have a an absolutely abysmal marketing skill. I tried to start a business,
but failed because I couldn't build an audience. I know this probably isn't
the best platform for promoting my newest venture, but this just happens to be
somewhere I visit often, so any feedback is appreciated!

